# Does your baby's attitude in the womb reflect their personailty?



## samantha_sarah

Since becoming pregnant i have always felt she had a bit of an attitude. 

She ignores my mum's, sister's and now my hand and seems to only kick for daddy and when she does kick for him my whole tummy shakes as its so hard.
She will actually move under his hand and kick. Its incrediable but she wont do it for me.

She wouldnt roll over at the 20 week scan, even after jumping, chocolate, coffee etc all she did was punch me and go on her side slightly and than move back. The sonographer even told me i had a stubborn child on my hands.

She used to chase the doppler, she dosnt bother now.

She just seems very stubborn alogether lol and very much fvours oh!

To the girls with children already - Is your childs behaviour now anything like when she/he was in the womb?

To preggo girls - how do you see yopur babies personality?


----------



## Laura--x

I'd like to know this too!

My girl is a complete showoff, posing for the scans and will kick and move for anyones hands! She sure loves the attention! I hope she comes out like that, i was a real shy girl and i dont want my daughter to be shy x


----------



## PrincessSoph

in my scan the baby hardly moved just moved hand over face. the sonographer said you got a lazy baby by the looks of it! we will see at the next scan.


----------



## kelly2903

yes i would say so, my bubz was very stubborn didnt want to come on on her due date and when my body finally went into labour, she wasnt even there to come out she was way up on the right hand side of my pelvis and she is very stubborn now, if you speak to her, and she doesnt want to speak to you she will totally ingnore you, and she loves to kiss but only on her terms if you ask for one noooooooooooo you are defo not gonna get one, she will give you 1 wen she is good and bloody well ready hahahaha, so yes i would say so, i would also say that your whole pregnancy state of mind reflects so much on wat type of people they will, eg if your very chilled and take it step by step your baby will be like that no worrys :)


----------



## Zarababy1

yep charlie is exactly the same as he was in the womb! Lazy, Hyperactive, shows off for anyone! he used to kick everytime anyone talked to my bump (ppl at work done that ALOT!) or even touched it he was a little bugger, now he smiles and laughs for anyone who talks to him! he used too jump around going crazy and he still does now! and he was most definatly lazy since he was 5 days late! and i still have to wake him up most mornings!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmac85

i think we are going to have a very shy and quiet baby! of all the scans we've had (about 7 in total now!) baby stops all movements and turns head away! Never wants his/her picture to be taken! Baby is very quiet when it comes to movements too! Rarely ever get kicked, just get a lot of slow movements where I can see him/her moving around in my belly but ever so quietly and lightly! The minute anyone touches my bump s/he goes quiet and sits still! And i think we will have a baby that suffers from a LOT of hiccups!! this baby has hiccups about 3-4 hours in total every day! poor baby!!


----------



## Linzi

Seth is exactly the same. Hyperactive. i remember at an ante natal class he was moving so much my belly was going from side to side really violently and everyone was laughing at me. Even at the 20 wk scan the sonogropher had to push half my stomach to keep him still so she could check him. 

Hes exactly the same now, he just wont stay still even when hee's asleep. He's an absolute nightmare lol

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Mine went the opposite lol .

Layla had massive raves in my belly , She had massive attitude made me ill all the way through stubborn as a mule and even right to the last moment comming out had to be awkward lol .But now shes a mild tempered sweet girl no attitude in her what so ever .

No Finnley was a relaxed baby very very very calm in the womb no problems with the pregnancy he played very nicely to mummy .
He came out didnt cry for 48 hours at all , I thought awwwwww what a sweet child .
Ohhhhh how wrong i was , He is my devil with horns that boy lol lol .Mr personality by abundunce loudest most in your face child i know lol . xxx .


----------



## lesleyann

my little bubba wont kick when people have there hand on my belly and he is very very lazy and would not move for my US i dont think i mind a lazy baby might mean his asleep alot and carm i hope lol :rofl:


----------



## anonnymouse

My Cammy was ever so busy in the womb, a LOT worse than his big bro Connor.
He also only took 4 hrs from start to finish of labour, & I don't think he's ever sat still in his whole life. 
He's nearly 9 now & shows no sign whatsoever of slowing down so I guess its just his personality lol.


----------



## heather91

My LO is stubborn and cheeky rofl. At my scans she wouldn't turn round and it took about 20 mins to find out she was a girl. She'll only kick for me, when anyone else tries to feel (including OH and my MIL) she'll stop completely and only start again when I have my hand there. She's either trying to embarrass me or she's a mommy's girl. :D x


----------

